# any 16 gauge fans ?



## preston (Aug 9, 2010)

i am deciding on a 16 vs 20 for my next sxs. wondered if many folks still prefered 16. one big negative is cost and choice of shells. thanks


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2010)

You can still find shells at reasonable prices... I wouldn't worry about that too much.

I personally love a true 16 ga... And by true I mean that really does "hit like a 12 and carry like a 20." my dad hunts with a 16 ga Remington 1100 from the mid 60's and it's a great gun.

I would also love to have a 16 ga sxs. I think it would be the ultimate for pheasants.  For pen raised birds down here it's not really necessary as 20 and even 28 are the standards, but I love being a little bit different.  I had my eyes on a 16 ga Merkel a few years ago but I ended up spending the money on things I needed and not on things I wanted . I say go for it on the 16!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Jus thinkin bout a 16 gets me choked up. Grandaddy had a sweet one and he was pure D bird poison with that rascal. Many a triple fell to that ole Browning. I miss ya Pa


----------



## SneekEE (Aug 9, 2010)

My first shotgun was a single shot 16 g savage. loved it!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 9, 2010)

Shoot three of them. Two Browning Sweet Sixteens and a Citori 16 gauge. Nothing like a 16 if it is on the right frame. A 16 on a 12 gauge frame needs to have the barrel bent and thrown in the dumpster as far as a hunting gun is concerned. Shells are not really that hard to find either and def. not like buying those little 28 gauge pencils. 

Browning is making another run of Citoris this year if you would be willing to consider an O/U.  Get in line for one. They are non cataloged but contact a full line dealer. Alot of great deals out there on used 16 gauge  repeaters, too.  Winchester Model 12's , Ithaca 37's, A5's, and some Remingtons. In SXS guns, I know Fausti is making a nice one at a competitive price. 

Don't currently have a 12 as with small game I have never felt undergunned with a 16. Now ducks would be a different story.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you could still shoot lead, those ducks wouldn't stand a chance against a 16.  I love watching those old Duck Commander videos where he's shooting that sweet 16 and just hammering those green heads.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 9, 2010)

WELLLL....Since you guys happen to bring it up...I am anxiuosly awaiting this quail season with (2) long time dreams of mine...My first Britt pup...along with a long awaited Philly Fox Sterlingworth 16ga bulit on a 20ga frame,born in 1914...Bought her from a guy in Oregon that used it for chucker hunting...26"barrels choked ck/ic...splinter forend...nice walnut grain with original oil rubbed finish...receiver needs recold casing..a project for Doug Turnbull (If I can swing it one day)he had the barrels reblued..black/blue by a vintage sxs gunsmith in Oregon..and I have to admit did a beautful job!!...The original LOP was 14"..a little short for me...so I took it to David Wells in Montgomery,Al..another vintage sxs smith I found thanks to coveyrise90...he installed a Jostam vented pad to get the right LOP for me...Jostam/Hawkins were the pads that Fox used back then for custom orders..so it was kept in order with the period of that gun...and also helped ALOT with the recoil which was pretty substantial with a 1oz load...I will probably use 7/8oz loads for wild birds and 3/4oz loads for pen birds...they both pattern quite well at 5yds to 35yds....Fall just won't get here soon enough...New Fox Sterly 16ga / New beautiful little Britt girl /football season /cool weather bringing us another bird season with good friends and family...we are truely fortunate...GOD Bless America


----------



## General Lee (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in the market right now for a Sweet 16.I'm looking for a Japanese model with the Invector Chokes.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sam H said:


> WELLLL....Since you guys happen to bring it up...I am anxiuosly awaiting this quail season with (2) long time dreams of mine...My first Britt pup...along with a long awaited Philly Fox Sterlingworth 16ga bulit on a 20ga frame,born in 1914...Bought her from a guy in Oregon that used it for chucker hunting...26"barrels choked ck/ic...splinter forend...nice walnut grain with original oil rubbed finish...receiver needs recold casing..a project for Doug Turnbull (If I can swing it one day)he had the barrels reblued..black/blue by a vintage sxs gunsmith in Oregon..and I have to admit did a beautful job!!...The original LOP was 14"..a little short for me...so I took it to David Wells in Montgomery,Al..another vintage sxs smith I found thanks to coveyrise90...he installed a Jostam vented pad to get the right LOP for me...Jostam/Hawkins were the pads that Fox used back then for custom orders..so it was kept in order with the period of that gun...and also helped ALOT with the recoil which was pretty substantial with a 1oz load...I will probably use 7/8oz loads for wild birds and 3/4oz loads for pen birds...they both pattern quite well at 5yds to 35yds....Fall just won't get here soon enough...New Fox Sterly 16ga / New beautiful little Britt girl /football season /cool weather bringing us another bird season with good friends and family...we are truely fortunate...GOD Bless America



uh... pictures?


----------



## Superposed (Aug 10, 2010)

*Little Spanish 16 SXS*

A few years ago I bought a 16ga SXS made in Spain and imported by Noble(?). It swings very nice and wasn't very expensive at all.  At times I've thought about getting rid of it though, not because the ammo is expensive, just because it's the only one I have and I shoot mostly 20s.  I just haven't bought ammo for it in a while.  It is big medicine for pheasants though, I remember one I knocked into a snow drift as it angled left to right on a cold Idaho day.  Maybe I should get her back out and either shoot her or sell her to someone that will.


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have 48' year model browning auto 5 in 16 it was my first shotgun taht was "officially" mine. I love to shoot it. I really wish that 16's would make a come back because it trully is a great round.


----------



## Bird Hunter (Aug 10, 2010)

For those of you on a budget, look for a Tri-Star Brittany side-by-side in 16-gauge.  I bought one about 2 years ago at Cabela's for around $700.  I love the gun, but I don't think they are still in production, so you may have to look for a used gun.  Regarding shells, I have no problem finding them up north or out west ... but GA can be hit or miss.  To remedy that, simply order them online. I seldom shoot my 12-gauge anymore as it has been replaced by the 16.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 10, 2010)

My Dad has a Fox model B 16 gauge. Very nice gun. I take it to dove hunts sometimes, I love shooting it! I have a single shot 16 gauge that was my first shotgun. It seems like Newport is the brand of it.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2010)

I like the 16.  I grew up shooting doves with purple hulls.  Real 16 ammo has purple hulls. 

Ammo is hit or miss.  Sometimes you can walk into a Wally mart and buy a couple of cases of 16 in the promo loads, but the shot size etc. may not be exactly what you want.  But you typically can get the exact 16 ammo that you want by mail order from Able, Gamaliel, etc.  In most instances, when places have 16 lead ammo in the right sizes for birds, it does not sit there on the shelf indefinitely.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 10, 2010)

*When my Dad passed away in November he left me*

His Stevens 16 gauge pump.Having a hard time finding shells for it.Anybody know of any places aroung LaGrange to find some.Still a sweet shooting gun.Get choked up every time I take it out to shoot.I remember being a little boy sitting on dove fields with Dad and him wearing em out with that gun.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is a link to a great retailer from TX. They have become one of my "go to" suppliers for ammo.

I would order from them without hesitation.

Good Luck!! Enjoy hunting with your Dad's ol' Savage dove slayer!

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/16-gauge-birdshot


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 10, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Here is a link to a great retailer from TX. They have become one of my "go to" suppliers for ammo.
> 
> I would order from them without hesitation.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nitro


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 10, 2010)

does anybody still shoot 16 guage slugs?


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Thanks Nitro



Anytime!!

I plan to hunt with my Dad's 16 gauge once or twice this year. 16s are excellent choices.


----------



## preston (Aug 10, 2010)

*16 fans*

wow i am impressed by the amount of fans still out there. maybe the ammo folks need to wake up and get more out.  16 is rooted deep in tradition and bird hunters are as well. thats one of things that i like most about bird hunting over anything else. we still use wood stock and well made guns and still pretty much use and appreciate the same gear as our grandpas did 50 plus years ago.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 10, 2010)

Preston...  There is nothing I don't like about a 16 guage.  The wonderful thing about shotguns is they last forever, and they basically perfected the double's about 80 years ago.  Semi's and pumps always seem to get the new and improved "junk", but the nice O/U's and SXS's are a thing of beauty.  If you find a nice 16 bore get it.


----------



## lakelbr (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a sxs Winchester Mod. 24 that stays in the truck.  Stevens sxs 311 and a Browning Sweet 16.  Love them all.  Truth be told I shoot better with either a 12 or a 20 due the higher velocity, but it what you get used to.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 10, 2010)

I might break out the ol Sweet 16 myself and heat up the barrel a bit this year...


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 11, 2010)

The first automatic I ever used was a Sweet Sixteen on a dove shoot near the Georgia line. I fell in love and bought one the next summer. Then I fell in love with SXSs and I sold the Browning. It was easy to let it go though because I sold it for $1000 more than paid for it! 

The 16 gauge is really the perfect all-round gauge... only if ammo were cheaper and more available.

Adam


----------



## 10gaugemeow (Aug 11, 2010)

cople o/u sxs under 500$ new

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=9935_13769_13910_13941&sort=3a&filter_id=19


----------



## Sam H (Aug 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> uh... pictures?



I will try to post some pics this weekend...It's not like I've waited since I was old enough to appreciate a Sterly 16ga or anything to own one...and since you asked...I guess I'll show her to ya


----------



## Sam H (Aug 12, 2010)

bwm16ga said:


> It's my screen name for good reason.  I am a true fan of the 16 ga. and await the day I can get an A.H. Fox.  Last spring, I picked up an old Savage double with shiny bore for a song.  It had been smithed by a novice, and I am turning the beaver-tail forearm into a splinter.  The pistol grip stock was also poorly checked by the novice, so I've turned it into a straight english.
> 
> My thinking is this: if I want to shoot birds, I hope I don't need more than a box or two.  With that in mind, ammo cost isn't a huge factor.  I have been seeing 16 ga. # 6 shot at Dicks.  # 8 are readily available at Bass Pro.  If you want a good deal on a 16 ga., check your local pawn shop.
> 
> See also: www.16ga.com



Now that's a cool website...I didn't know it existed!!!!...alot of 16ga shell manufacturer's out there.....even though the majority are for 2.75"...one they missed that I like is RST ammo

Thanks for sharing


----------



## TreeFrog (Aug 13, 2010)

The 16ga has always been my favorite.  I wish there were more out there and ammo was more readily available too.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 15, 2010)

*My Fox Sterly 16*

Here ya go Doc , I'm no photo guy like Adam,but, here they are...your descript is right though..."carries like a 20,hits like a 12"


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Aug 15, 2010)

its no sxs but i have a Ted Williams 16 ga autoloader that is an amazing shoting gun gonna take it to Illinois duck hunting along with the model 500 mossburg


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 15, 2010)

I will echo the responses about the 16 Gauge, grew up shooting the single 16 H & R, still have it.  Killed more squirrels, rabbits, ducks with this gun.  Have a Remington 1100 with 2 barrels love the gun.  Favorite of all is the Browning sweet 16, yes I like the 16 gauge.  Always wondered why the mfgrs dropped the 16 and went to 12ga and 20ga.  Ammo was scarce for awhile, but recently not to big a deal to find shotgun shells.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 16, 2010)

very nice Sam.  is the receiver nickel/stainless or is the case coloring worn off?  either way, love it.


----------



## easbell (Aug 16, 2010)

Got a LC Smith 16 ga that had been customized for quail by the former owner. Barrels are 22" with open bore. It also has a 3-position safety which was an option back in the day. Really nice shooter on wild birds; a little much on pen raised birds. I need to have the stock refinished and a pad added to bring it to the right LOP but still a fine shotgun.


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 16, 2010)

well, I'll ask again.  does anybody still shoot16 gauge slugs?
I have a good reason for asking.
thx


----------



## easbell (Aug 16, 2010)

On the UPLAND forum? Quail are not that hard to kill. Even pheasants and turkey go down with #4s.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 16, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> very nice Sam.  is the receiver nickel/stainless or is the case coloring worn off?  either way, love it.



case color is just _completely..well..98% gone_...thats why one day,I will let Doug Turnbull restore it..This will be one of those guns I will always have....Thanks Doc


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 16, 2010)

easbell said:


> On the UPLAND forum? Quail are not that hard to kill. Even pheasants and turkey go down with #4s.



oh. I didn't even read the forum name.  I just saw 16 gauge and jumped on it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 16, 2010)

easbell said:


> Got a LC Smith 16 ga that had been customized for quail by the former owner. Barrels are 22" with open bore. It also has a 3-position safety which was an option back in the day. Really nice shooter on wild birds; a little much on pen raised birds. I need to have the stock refinished and a pad added to bring it to the right LOP but still a fine shotgun.



please explain the 3 position safety?  is it a single-trigger barrel selector or does the safety prevent you from breaking the gun open?  as in:
1) no trigger pull, no break open
2) no trigger pull, but you can open the breach
3) fire and open breach


----------



## easbell (Aug 16, 2010)

Neither-
middle position - Safe
Forward - Auto/field safety upon breach
Back - Live bird gun/target safety (no auto safety upon breach)


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> His Stevens 16 gauge pump.Having a hard time finding shells for it.Anybody know of any places aroung LaGrange to find some.Still a sweet shooting gun.Get choked up every time I take it out to shoot.I remember being a little boy sitting on dove fields with Dad and him wearing em out with that gun.[/QUOI
> 
> I was in Academy Sports, in Athens, Ga. today and they a good supply of 16ga shells. Maybe there is one close to you.
> My Dad gave his Sweet 16 to my son and he still hunt with it. I sure do miss hunting with my Dad.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 18, 2010)

i've got a very old j. stevens 16 ga single shot that was my great grand-dads. by far my favorite shotgun. a pump and a nice sxs is on my wish list.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2010)

I just recently came across a 16 ga SxS.  Fox 16-B   I'm anxiously waiting for an opportunity to stuff some shells down her tubes!


----------



## Terry May (Aug 20, 2010)

I grew up shooting my grandad's Ithaca 37 in 16ga.  My uncle has the shotgun now, but I bought a Featherweight 37 in 16ga from Franklin's at their cost day sell.  It was right after the Ithaca company had went out of business and this was the last 16 I could find anywhere.  I love it!


----------



## Maduro on Point (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a well passed down 16 Guage Iver Johnson's single barrel shot gun from Grandfather, Father, Brother and now mine. I have had it a little over 15 years. It is now my quail gun, I love it break action is so smooth I hardly remember stuffing a new shell in during the heat of a covy flush. The gun was made in 1924 and other than the the survival hole my father drilled in the stock look and functions great. One of my favorite guns


----------



## Beretta682 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got my great-grandfathers old Hunter Arms "The Fulton" sxs 16 gauge and I love it.  It was made in the L.C. Smith factory.  I found a company called Polywad that is just outside of Macon, Ga that produces 16 gauge shells.  They have one called the vintager that is low recoil/low pressure for use in older shotguns. Haven't shot them yet but I'll post when I do.


----------



## artz (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a beauty of a 16 ga. It was made at the original Ithaca plant back around 2000 time frame.
 Model 37 upland special, Short, quick 24" barrel with screw in chokes. Vent rib. english stock. 
 BTW....A true 16 gauge is a 16 gauge that is in its own frame size. A lot of 16 gauges are in a 12 gauge frame.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 24, 2010)

artz said:


> I have a beauty of a 16 ga. It was made at the original Ithaca plant back around 2000 time frame.
> Model 37 upland special, Short, quick 24" barrel with screw in chokes. Vent rib. english stock.
> BTW....A true 16 gauge is a 16 gauge that is in its own frame size. A lot of 16 gauges are in a 12 gauge frame.



artz....Have you ever handled a Fox Sterly 16ga built in the "original" Fox plant in Philadelphia? It was built in the early 1900's (plant closed late1930's) on a 20ga frame for long upland days...It might surprise you


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 24, 2010)

I grew up with a Sweet 16 Belgium Browning.  Man the birds that died out in front of that gun.  I retired it when I saw a small crack beginning the forearm.  I had to reload my own to get a really good duck hunting shell.


----------



## Jdgreen (Sep 6, 2010)

16 gauge is the only way to fly.  Only shoot my 12 when I'm out of ammo for the 16.


----------



## pastorphil (Sep 6, 2010)

One of my most prized possessions is  Browning Gold Trigger Sweet 16 made in Belgium that my dad gave me... It was his for many years and he killed countless quail, dove and rabitts with it... He went home to be with the Lord a couple years ago and I will treasure this gun forever... It is still the best shooting gun I have ever shouldered... Miss Ya Dad....


----------



## peabody (Jan 11, 2011)

MY DAD STILL HAS HIS WINCHESTER MODEL 370' THAT HE BOUGHT NEW IN 1966 ? [WE THINKS ?] CALLED HIM JUST NOW' POP SAYS ? HE THINKS HE GAVE 35 DOLLARS FOR IT BACK THEN.NEW. CLAREMORE OKLAHOMA FEED STORE.[HA]
16GA, I GREW UP WITH THAT SHOTGUN. WE ALSO HAD A STEVENS 94b 16GA, THAT WAS MY LATE UNCLES.
AND GRANPA CARRIED A BROWING SWEET SIXTEEN'
LOVED EM' ALL.
BUT THE WINCHESTER AND STEVENS REALLY HAVE A SPECIAL PLACE IN MY HEART, THOSE TWO, MY POP CARRIED THE 370 I CARRIED THE STEVENS, MANY A MILE, LOTS OF SQUIRRELS RABBITS QUAIL, DEER, AND EVERYTHING INBETWEEN.
YES PURPLE SHELLS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GO


----------



## boogerred (Jan 12, 2011)

I have three browning sweet 16s and money could not buy them. They carry a lot of sentimental value to me since I have one each that belonged to my Grand Paws who are both gone and one belonged to my Great Uncle. One is extra special in that one Grand Paw sold it to my other Grand Paw. Growing up I deer hunted with that one and one was a customized bird gun that I use today rabbit hunting. Everytime I carry it I feel like a part of Paw is there with me. Man how I miss those days when there were plenty of birds and being blessed by getting to hunt with both Grand Paws.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 12, 2011)

For years I followed my Dad around the Whitesburg area looking for birds and bunnies. Dad had a Browning 16 gauge and I loved that gun. When he got older, he and my uncle went out there one day and afterward the gun was missing. My Dad swore that he brought it home and leaned it up in the kitchen and someone stole it. I think he left it on the ground while loading up and someone found it before we made it back out there to look. I guess we'll never know. Anyway, I always thought of that 16 and "purple shells" with affection. I live on a tight budget and always wanted a SxS so I purchased a Stoeger Uplander and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 12, 2011)

Sam H... That is a beauty!  I have always wanted a nice double but I could never hit anything with one.  That gun would never leave my hands either ...Even if I could not hit with it!  
  I have a parker Trojan that belonged to my granddad.  It kicks like a Missouri Mule!  I didn't make it through a single round of skeet before I gave up.  Still love it because he carved his initials into the stock.  Just can't hit with it, and don't like the recoil.  Sorry I didn't mean to Hijack!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have two 870 16's and I love them.  When I do get a chance to hunt wild birds I carry and old mod. 870 with 26 inch plain barrel.  I seldom miss with this gun.  As for shells, I roll my own, I load a heavy load of Blue Dot and 1 1/8 oz 7 1/2 shot.


----------



## a-mc (Jan 12, 2011)

I have two of my dads old ones that I use, 870 wingmaster and a Sears and Roebuck. I still use the sears every dove season it wasn't a popular gun and it wouldn't win any beauty contest there is, but it is a sweet shooting gun that i wouldn't trade for anything in the world. He has two things that he has to have in a shotgun, it has to be a pump and it has to be a 16.


----------



## ppope (Jan 12, 2011)

My Dad is 58 and still shooting his 16 from when he was a young man.  He does not want anything else.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 12, 2011)

I like my 16 ga. It's on a 12 ga frame though. Alot of "purists" turn their noses up at it but i've not found a gun that will kill a bird any deader. It's all about the hunt for me though. No matter what I carry.


----------



## jebaneezer (Jan 13, 2011)

My grandfather left me a 16 guage Ethica pump after he passed 2 years ago but after finding out that my favorite uncle hadnt recieved any of my grandfathers gun i decided it was more right for him to have it than me. It is a great shooting gun. Whish things would have worked out differently. But my heart is right. Id go with the 16g.


----------



## Ballplayer (Jan 13, 2011)

1925,  Winchester Mod. 12 ,  .16 ga. still shoot'n !


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep.. My first bird that fell from a covey rise did so via my 'ol mans Remington Sportsman 58 16 ga.

That was almost 30 years ago. Geez where does time go....


----------



## aabradley82 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I can shoot a different 16 each day of the week. Can't pick out a favorite but the little 311a sure jumps in line a lot. with sxs,o/u, pumps, auto, and the selfloading single shot I'm set until I find another lonely 16ga.  Coolest one I have is the stevens single with the selfloading contraption on it.


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 14, 2011)

My dad used to have a 16 guage but I have no idea what happened to that gun.  Funny thing I was looking through some boxes and found a couple of boxes of shells but no I have no gun.


----------



## Jay Bee (Jan 14, 2011)

I use the Polwad 16 ga. 2.5 inVintager low pressure shells in my Else, love them. Have a gunsmith check the chamber length on older 16 ga.s.for short chambers.   jb


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a L. C. Smith Field Grade in 16 gauge at the gun show in Albany last weekend.  I am in negotiations with the owner and the little lady right now on the aquisition of this baby.  Only problem, like all those old sxs shotguns it is full/mod.  which really ain't the best chokes for quail or any other upland hunting the way I shoot.  There were also a couple of decent Parkers there, none in 16 though.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sometimes for wild birds, tight chokes aren't all that bad! Or you can have the chokes reamed out for a modest fee... maybe $75 per barrel if I remember correctly. By the way, make sure you check that LC Smith for cracks. Unfortunately, sometimes they remain unseen unless you remove the sidelocks. LCs are notorious for developing cracks in the heads of the stocks.

I bought a new hammer gun last week and its choked mod/full. I got a 20 on my first round of skeet with it so I'd feel comfortable shooting quail with it.... but not released birds... there'd be nothin' left after a good hit!

Adam


----------



## Jay Bee (Jan 20, 2011)

Sold my Else yesterday and took a Ithaca NID 16 on trade, a shooter that had been carried a lot, but bores and mechanics are VG. Next years dove gun.  jb


----------



## maverick266 (Jan 20, 2011)

i personally own two 16 ga shotguns and they are definitely my first choice when it comes to quail, 12ga being too much and 20 not being enough.  its a harder shell to find, alot of places dont carry it, but its still my first choice.  however when it comes to turkey or pheasant I would take a 12ga


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 20, 2011)

After reading this thread, yall got me wanting a 16ga. I am currently considering a nice little boxlock sxs. Whatcha think?







Jaybee, 

A couple weeks ago I sold a gun to guy from N. Alabama. When he came down he brought a couple guns for me to look at and one was a Ithaca NID in 28ga. that he just bought. Man o man that was a sweet little gun. I think it was made in 20s but it looked great. He said that he just returned from a pheasant hunt in SD that NID was all he used... loaded with Fiocchi Golden Pheasant.

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Jan 21, 2011)

Thats a sweeeet looking 16ga....out of this world wood and with an english stock to boot....Nice...Is it 2 1/2" or 2 3/4"...how is it choked?

I just kill my first "Texas wild quail" with my 16ga Sterly,choked cyl/imp cyl....so open chokes on wild birds Ain't so bad

Sam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sam, 

It was made by Armas Garbi (Eibar Spain). It weighs 6 lbs, has 27" bbls choke IC/MOD. Would be a good pheasant gun too!

Adam


----------



## Jay Bee (Jan 22, 2011)

Adam, Nice boxlock, you cant go wrong with a Garbi. I know i love mine.    jb


----------



## Ga Quail Hunter (Jan 24, 2011)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I found a L. C. Smith Field Grade in 16 gauge at the gun show in Albany last weekend.  I am in negotiations with the owner and the little lady right now on the aquisition of this baby.  Only problem, like all those old sxs shotguns it is full/mod.  which really ain't the best chokes for quail or any other upland hunting the way I shoot.  There were also a couple of decent Parkers there, none in 16 though.



I found a 16 ga that someone had cut the barrels down to 22" and shortened the stock. I've had the chokes opened up, a new spacer and pad put on and it and Turnbill is working on the case coloring. All in I'll have about $850 in it. Pictures to come once I get it back. Hoprfully before the season goes out.


----------

